# Smoking Quail



## jims38305 (Mar 21, 2016)

Has anyone ever smoked quail before?  i was given 20 quail from a friend and i am wanting to smoke them.  I need some advice please.

Thanks,

Jim


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 21, 2016)

Yep. Are they whole or breasted out? Either way you can smoke them just like you would chicken. We have done them on the rotisserie. Use a mild wood like apple, cherry, or alder. They don't take long so watch them. You want to finish to an internal temp of 165.


----------



## one eyed jack (Mar 21, 2016)

Post up some pictures if you get a chance Jim.


----------



## dogman60 (Nov 11, 2016)

Here is  some info and pics on 
Smoking bob whites . We have them every week or so - I use them to train bird dogs and hunt them on a local ranch . They are certainly a southern tradition but smoked a real treat . You can use whole bird or just breast. Whole birds gives you a couple of small legs which after picking can be given to your favorite bird dog for a snack . Great around the holidays for pre dinner aps.  We like them brined then smoked slowly with apple or alder then served sliced and cold with a sweet hot mustard sauce . They have a delicate flavor and dont take to heavy brines or rich sauces . Like all game birds wild or raised they do not taste like "Chicken" !! They taste like quail - a delicacy fit for a king . 
Quail have their own time to doness and overcooked they are tough and not very good . Yoy can serve them but don't invite me for dinner. Lol.
Brine for 8-10 birds I use  1/2 c. apple juice real stuff -  1c. water - 1/4 c. salt -  1/4 c Brown Sugar . Adjust to taste .
Overnight in cooler or fridge
Remove rinse and set to dry off while starting smoker 200 on a dig. mes  ..
Place on middle rack - add wood source and check in 1.5 hours ... I use the pucks from bradley in my MES they hold together and burn uniform. 
Golden brown should be ready . ..













20161110_123041.jpg



__ dogman60
__ Nov 11, 2016


















20161110_141804.jpg



__ dogman60
__ Nov 11, 2016


















20161110_123041.jpg



__ dogman60
__ Nov 11, 2016


----------



## one eyed jack (Nov 14, 2016)

Thanks for the "blow by blow" and the pictures.  The birds look great.


----------

